# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  Unreal Engine 3 مجانی شد

## saied_hacker

DK _is_ Unreal Engine 3 – the complete professional development  framework. All the tools you need to create great games, advanced  visualizations and detailed 3D simulations.

این موتور برای بازی سازی غیر تجاری و اموزشی رایگان شده می تونید اون رو از اینجا دانلود کنید.

این موتور فقط قابلیت بازی سازی رو PC رو داره با تمام ابزارها و .... ارایه شده ( الان بازی سازای ایرانی چه حالی دارن می کنن ) .


Unreal Development Kit

----------


## saied_hacker

UDK is the free edition of Unreal Engine 3. Used to create hundreds of award-winning games, the power of the Unreal Engine is now in your hands.


			 				You can create standalone applications with UDK. This means that users will be able to install and run your game without owning a copy of Unreal Tournament 


بازی سازی غیر تجاری رایگان هست ولی اگه قصد فروش رو هم داشتین زیاد نگران نباشید چون ما تو ایرانیم و کپی رایت هم نداریم....

اینجا می تونین چند تا دمو از بازی از این موتور ( از همین UDK ) رو دانلود کنید :
www.udk.com/showcase.html 
توضیحات برای خرید لایسنس

نکته:از اونجایی که این سایت برنامه نویسی هست و ما هم برنامه نویسم و می دونیم که با این کار ( بدون لیسانس ) چه ضرری به اونا می زنیم بهتره که با مذاکرات لایسنس اونو بخرید بعد بازیتون رو پخش کنید تازه با این کار امکان پورت بازی رو PS3 و XBOX360 رو هم به دست می ارید ( فک کنم ).
Only Epic

----------


## pswin.pooya

ظاهرا nvidia توی اینکار دست داره. توی سایت nvidia هم udk گذاشته شده.

----------


## Nima_NF

شرایط لیسانس فوق العاده عالی هست. 
مثلا برای در آمد بالای 5 میلیون تومان در ساخت بازی، فقط  25% سود باید به آن ها داده شود.

خیلی جالب هست که هنوز unreal engine 4 عرضه نکرده اند و لیسانس نسخه 3 را تغییر داده اند و عمومی کرده اند.

----------


## saied_hacker

> ظاهرا nvidia توی اینکار دست داره. توی سایت nvidia هم udk گذاشته شده.


احتمالا چون این موتور از فیزیک شرکت انویدیا استفاده می کنه ( کم موتوری نیست )!!




> شرایط لیسانس فوق العاده عالی هست. 
> مثلا برای در آمد بالای 5 میلیون تومان در ساخت بازی، فقط  25% سود باید به آن ها داده شود.
> 
> خیلی جالب هست که هنوز unreal engine 4 عرضه نکرده اند و لیسانس نسخه 3 را تغییر داده اند و عمومی کرده اند.


unreal engine 4 مال نسل بعد کنسول هاست و اون طور که اعلام کردن حداقل تا سال 2012-2013 نباید منتظر کنسول های نسل بعد بود پس در نتیجه خبری از unreal engine 4 هم نیست و لی احتمالا یواشکی دارن روش کار می کنن ( شک نکن )


شما دانلود کردین ؟ ( چه طوریه ؟؟؟)

فقط حیف که از C#‎‎ پشتیبانی نمی کنه  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## pswin.pooya

من داونلود کردم. در یک کلمه میتونم بگم فوقالعادست. به نظر من باید بشینیم به کمک همدیگه داکیومنتها و نحوه کار با اون رو بررسی کنیم. (موتوری هستش که ارزش یادگیری کار باهاش رو داره.)

----------


## AliyerEdon

غیر قابل باوره!! یعنی مفت شد رفت؟! :قلب:  :قهقهه:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :گیج: 
با این وجود بنده رسما اعلام می کنم تمام موتور های عمومی بازار جمع شن برند مرخصی مادام العمر!! آنریل 3 اونقدر قدرتمند، انعطاف پذیر هست که با این همه ابزار فراوونش بقیه ی موتور ها رو از یاد ها ببره. من واقعا از شوق نمی دونم چی کنم!! برید لذتش رو ببرید!!
راستی بازی رو می شه بیلد کرد و به صورت مستقل بدون آرم اپیک ریلیز کرد؟ (با هین نسخه ی فری). ؟

----------


## Mamdos

آقا یه سؤال اساسی برای من پیش اومده:
من یه زمانی با Unreal Engine 2.5 که در Unreal Tournament 2004 تعبیه شده بود کار می‌کردم. اگر بازی UT2004 رو می‌خریدید، ابزارهایی داشت برای mod درست کردن و ... حتی می‌شد با Unrealscript برنامه‌نویسی کرد و عملاً یک بازی جدید نوشت، مثلاً یک شبیه‌ساز روبات هست که در روبوکاپ استفاده می‌شه به اسم USARSim و عملاً یک برنامه‌ی جدا از خود UT هست (که البته برای اجرا به UT نیاز داره).

حالا چه فرقی کرده؟ غیر از رایگان شدن (که برای ما ایرانی‌ها فرق زیادی هم نمی‌کنه)، چه امکان جدیدی به وجود اومده که قبلاً نبوده؟

تنها امکان جدیدی که متوجهش شدم امکان دسترسی کامل به مطالب شبکه‌ی توسعه‌دهندگان آنریله که قبلاً ویژه‌ی برنامه‌نویسان مجوزدار بود.
در تأیید این موضوع، دیدم که یک عضو جامعه‌ی USARSim هم همین سؤال رو کرده و احتمال داده که غیر از مستندات بیشتر، هیچ امکان جدیدی به وجود نیامده. البته مستندات خیلی مهمه (به اندازه‌ی کافی با USARSim سر و کله زدم که اینو بفهمم!) ولی واقعاً اونقدرها هم اتفاق مهمی نیفتاده، امکان بازی نوشتن با UE3 قبلاً هم وجود داشت، فقط کافی بود که بازی UT3 خریده بشه.

----------


## AliyerEdon

> آقا یه سؤال اساسی برای من پیش اومده:
> من یه زمانی با Unreal Engine 2.5 که در Unreal Tournament 2004 تعبیه شده بود کار می‌کردم. اگر بازی UT2004 رو می‌خریدید، ابزارهایی داشت برای mod درست کردن و ... حتی می‌شد با Unrealscript برنامه‌نویسی کرد و عملاً یک بازی جدید نوشت، مثلاً یک شبیه‌ساز روبات هست که در روبوکاپ استفاده می‌شه به اسم USARSim و عملاً یک برنامه‌ی جدا از خود UT هست (که البته برای اجرا به UT نیاز داره).
> 
> حالا چه فرقی کرده؟ غیر از رایگان شدن (که برای ما ایرانی‌ها فرق زیادی هم نمی‌کنه)، چه امکان جدیدی به وجود اومده که قبلاً نبوده؟
> 
> تنها امکان جدیدی که متوجهش شدم امکان دسترسی کامل به مطالب شبکه‌ی توسعه‌دهندگان آنریله که قبلاً ویژه‌ی برنامه‌نویسان مجوزدار بود.
> در تأیید این موضوع، دیدم که یک عضو جامعه‌ی USARSim هم همین سؤال رو کرده و احتمال داده که غیر از مستندات بیشتر، هیچ امکان جدیدی به وجود نیامده. البته مستندات خیلی مهمه (به اندازه‌ی کافی با USARSim سر و کله زدم که اینو بفهمم!) ولی واقعاً اونقدرها هم اتفاق مهمی نیفتاده، امکان بازی نوشتن با UE3 قبلاً هم وجود داشت، فقط کافی بود که بازی UT3 خریده بشه.


تنها تفاوتش در کامپایل کردن Mod های ساخته شده در Exe مستقله. و این یه جمله یعنی انگار شما آنریل رو خریدی به قیمت بالای 000 700 دلار!! که مجانی شده!!
این رو تو سایت خودش هم نوشته. مثلا mod ی به اسم Ball الان یه بازی مستقل شده!!

----------


## saied_hacker

اینم ویدیو های اموزشی این موتور برای ADSL دارای بی درد
با فرمت MP4



    * User Interface: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us..._interface.zip (34 videos)
    * Simple Level: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...mple_level.zip (27 videos)
    * Lighting: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...k/lighting.zip (5 videos)
    * Geometry Mode: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...metry_mode.zip (6 videos)
    * Kismet: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/using-udk/kismet.zip (16 videos)
    * Materials: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us.../materials.zip (8 videos)
    * Terrain: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/using-udk/terrain.zip (1 video)
    * Fractured Static Meshes: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...tic_meshes.zip (4 videos)
    * Sounds: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/using-udk/sounds.zip (6 videos)
    * Particles: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us.../particles.zip (9 videos)
    * Fluid Surfaces: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...d_surfaces.zip (3 videos)
    * Physics: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/using-udk/physics.zip (4 videos)
    * Crowds: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/using-udk/crowds.zip (4 videos)
    * Cinematics: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us...cinematics.zip (12 videos)
    * UI Scenes: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us.../ui_scenes.zip (2 videos)
    * Top-down Game Type: http://download.udk.com/tutorials/us..._down_game.zip (25 videos)

----------


## AliyerEdon

من علاقه ی زیادی به دانلود Kismet داشتم که حجمش زیاده!! حتی با ADSL

----------


## arashsb2000

دوستان عزیز
دوستانی که نتونستن فایل های آموزشی *Unreal* که توی صفحه قبلی لینکش بود رو دانلود کنن با من تماس بگیرن تا از طریق پست پیشتاز براشون ارسال کنم. کل فایل ها حدودا 2 گیگابایتی حجمش هست.
اینم شماره تلفن من:   7728215 0352

----------


## saied_hacker

دوستان اینجا چند نفر هستن که می تونن بیان با هم یک گروه تشکیل بدیم برای کار با UDK ؟؟؟

----------


## lordaltair

آقا من وقتي ميزنم build all تا محيط رو بسازه اين masslight يا همون نور اتاق رو نميسازه و ميگه كه نمي تونم بسازه چي كار بازيد كنم؟

----------


## REZAsys

یه توضیح دیگه برای آنریل:
منبع: vahid67 در انجمن P30word
موتور آنریل  (Unreal Engine) بدون شک اگه قوی ترین موتور صنعت بازیسازی نباشه یکی از  قویترین هاست و برای مقایسه فقط کافیه به بازی هایی که توسط این موتور  ساخته شده توجه کنیم . 
سازنده ی این موتور شرکت معروف EPIC هست که تا به حال بازی هایی مثل سری  Gears Of War رو با اون ساخته که تنها نمونه ای از قدرت این موتور هستند .  این شرکت تا به حال سه نسخه ازین موتور رو ارائه داده :

Unreal Engine 1
Unreal Engine 2 
Unreal Engine 3
 و نسخه ی چهارم آنریل انجین هم که سال 2005 اعلام شد  در حاله ساخته و پیش بینی میشه تا سال 2012 به اتمام برسه .
 



*Unreal Engine 1*


اولین نسخه ی آنریل انجین بود . مهم ترین بازی که با این موتور ساخته شد  بازی Unreal Tournament بود . 
زبان ساده ی اسکریپت نویسی اون و ساختار نوی موتور باعث محبوبیت زیاد اون  در اون زمان شد .



*Unreal Engine 2*

نسخه ی دوم موتور آنریل بود که با اون بازی هایی مثل Unreal Tournament  2003 درست شد . این نسخه نسبت به نسخه ی قبل خیلی کاملتر شده بود و از لحاظ  گرافیکی هم پیشرفت زیادی کرده بود . 
  Unreal Engine 3

سومین نسخه ی آنریل انجین . این موتور در این نسخه پیشرفت خیلی عظیمی کرده  بود . وقتی بازیهاش اومدن تقریبا همه ی ما فهمیدیم که با یه نسل جدید توی  بازی های کامپیوتری مواجهیم . بازی هایی که با این موتور ساخته شده بودند  دارای گرافیک خارق العاده و گیم پلی بسیار روان و فیزیک عالی و تمام مشخصات  دیگه ی یه بازی عالی بودن . نمونه ی بارزش بازی خود شرکت Epic هست که تحت  عنوان Gears Of War منتشر شد و طرفداران خیلی زیادی برای خودش بدست آورد .  جامعه ی بازیسازا همیشه به این موتور به چشم یک رویای دست نیافتنی نگاه  میکردن تا اینکه ...

*و اکنون UDK ...* 


 در سال 2009 بود که شرکت Epic بطرز عجیب و البته  خوشحال کننده ای تصمیم گرفت موتورش رو بطور رایگان برای استفاده های غیر  تجاری منتشر کنه . این خبر برای بازی ساز های آزاد خبری عالی بود چون الان  دیگه همه به یکی از قویترین موتور های دنیا دسترسی دارن !
UDK در حقیقت همون نسخه ی باینری موتور UE3 هست که اونو میتونید بصورت  رایگان  از سایتش دریافت کنید .

 همان انجین Unreal 3 است ... پلت فرم قدرتمند و حرفه ای ساخت بازی.  تمام چیزی که برای ساخت یک بازی عالی احتیاج خواهید داشت.  UDK برای کیست؟ هر کس. همه کس. اگر  شما ایده ای برای گیم دارید که برای پیاده سازی نیاز به یک پلت فرم دارد،  UDK برای شماست. چرا UDK؟ چون توانایی، قدرت و انعطاف موتور Unreal Engine 3  را دارد.  این ابزارها توسط طیف وسیعی از گروه های حرفه ای استفاده شده اند و امتحان  خود را پس داده اند. راه بهتری برای ساخت بازی با Unreal Engine 3 وجود  ندارد.

بعضی از قابلیت های UDK که در هیچ کجا نمی بینید !! : 


*FaceFX*
 


یک قابلیت که با آن می توانید با استفاده از یک فایل صوتی ، برای صورت  شخصیت مورد نظر خود حرکت درست کنید ( با استفاده از یک فایل صوتی ، شخصیت  بدون نیاز به هیچ دخالتی از طرف شما قادر به تکلم خواهد بود !!! )

 
 



*Speed Tree
*
قابلیتی جدید که با آن می توانید جنگل و درخت و ... را  به صورت ریل تایم و با قابلیت انیمیشن گذاری ! همه ی درختان این جنگل از  قوانین فیزیکی استفاده می کنند !!!!




*Destructible Environments*

 

با استفاده از این تکینیکی که آنریل در خدمت شما گذاشته  می توانید اجسام شکستی ، صحنه های انفجاری و ... را به راحتی هرچه تمام تر  و کیفیتی هرچه بهتر بسازید _( برای این کار پنجره ای مخصوص وجود دارد ) 

برخی از پنجره ها در این موتور :

----------


## sajjadgameactor

من بعد از کلی گشتن موتور open source اُگر رو انتخاب کردم حالا این اومد همه  چیز رو ریخت به هم
حالا با کدوم شروع کنم برا یادگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :اشتباه:

----------


## REZAsys

> من بعد از کلی گشتن موتور open source اُگر رو انتخاب کردم حالا این اومد همه  چیز رو ریخت به هم
> حالا با کدوم شروع کنم برا یادگیری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


شما اگر میخواید از موتوری شروع کنید باید ببینید حد سواد برنامه نویسی و گرافیک شما چقدر هست اگر خیلی کمه باید برید سراغ گیم میکر وگرنه یونیتی یا آنریل خوبه.........

----------


## Armin060

CryEngine که فقط گرافیک داره و مخصوص بازی هایی کاملا مشابه Crysis هست ولی با Unreal میشه همه نوع بازی درست کرد. بعد Unreal هم واقعا قوی هست، مطمئنا در مقابل Cry کم نمیاره. ولی اگه CryEngine هم Free بشه چه حالی بکنیم ما!!!  :لبخند گشاده!:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## REZAsys

سلام
گفتم بهتره چند منبع آموزشی فوق العاده برای آنریل بذارم:
بهترین منبع آموزشی آنریل و پاسخگوی سوالات شما:
http://forum.p30world.com/showthread...365209&page=61
و چند فروم دیگر:
http://www.bazisaz.com
www.forum.takinfo.com

----------


## msoleiman

سلام دوستان یک سوال 
کس تونسته با نسخه UDK فایل EXE درست کنه ؟ 
اگه نشده پس احتمالا نسخه اصلی باید بتونه قیمت نسخه اصلی در سایت 2500 دلار است درست دیدم ؟

----------


## msoleiman

با سلام این تاپیک دیگه به روز نمیشه چرا ؟
من یک سوال داشتم کسی تونسته با udk فایل اجرایی بسازه ؟
قیمت نسخه اصلی آن چقدر است ؟

----------


## REZAsys

*سلام
*


> فایل اجرایی بسازه ؟


*منظورت از فایل اجرایی چیه؟
متریال و..... ؟؟
*


> قیمت نسخه اصلی آن چقدر است ؟


*کاملا رایگانه فقط برای فروش باید 25درصد به اپیک بدیم که فکر نمی کنم تو ایران بشه*

----------


## syntiberium

فایل اجرایی یعنی فایل exe که روی کامپیوتر کاربر اجرا بشه . خوب حتما می شه ساخت چون بازی front line fuel of war هم با UDK ساخته شده و فایل exe هم داره .

----------


## msoleiman

منظورم از فایل اجرایی این است که کسی تونسته با آنریل چیزی بسازه و ازش یک خروجی بگیره ؟ که برای اجراش هیچ نیازی به خود محیط آنریل نباشه ؟

----------


## sajjadgameactor

بازی هفت خان رستم رو قراره که با udk کار کنند  از لینک زیر میتونی ببینی
http://www.bazyrayaneh.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10067

----------


## mahdi1373

ممنون، یه سوال:
کجا باید بازی طراحی کنیم؟! من فایل اجرایی رو که باز می کنم یه بازی اجرا میشه، فقط همین!

----------


## Amin_it

سلام اقا من این رو دانلود کردم ولی یه کتابی چیزی برای اموزش ندارم لطفا به لینک بذارید
تازه adsl هم ندارم.
حتی المکان فارسی نشد انگلیسی
ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## Amin_it

> ممنون، یه سوال:
> کجا باید بازی طراحی کنیم؟! من فایل اجرایی رو که باز می کنم یه بازی اجرا میشه، فقط همین!


 


دو تا ایکون داره یکی unreal game engine یکی unreal development kit که دومی برای ساخت بازی است.

----------


## REZAsys

*سلام
این مقالات توسط کاربران پسی وورد نوشته شده....
آموزش udk پی دی اف فارسی:
**http://623810.20upload.net/files/sh3/12854967011.zip

* *آموزش اسکریپت نویسی udk فارسی :
**http://263421.20upload.net/files/sh3/12853365581.zip

*

----------

